# Appropriate lighting for Java Moss



## poissonkimbo (Dec 21, 2010)

I would like to put java moss in a 10 gallon tank for a crayfish, and I want to make sure my lighting plans will be sufficient. It will not be a true planted tank, I just want java moss as a ground cover since I've read it can grow in many conditions. I was hoping to use a clamp light with a regular CFL bulb from the store. Will that be sufficient?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Let me tell you someting about moss.

Put it in a ziplock bag. Wet, no extra water. Put it in a place that is moderate to low light. Forget it for a few months.

It will grow.

What I'm telling you is that moss is a creature that can grow in such a variety of conditons that being in a tank with any light is just fine, or beyond fine, for it.

Good luck.

--Nikolay


----------



## poissonkimbo (Dec 21, 2010)

Hee-hee. Your advice made me laugh. That is what I thought, but I wanted someone with more experience to confirm. Thanks!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

niko said:


> Let me tell you someting about moss.
> 
> Put it in a ziplock bag. Wet, no extra water. Put it in a place that is moderate to low light. Forget it for a few months.
> 
> ...


+1.

I have some moss in a little container under my desk at work (no light at all). I was going to use it in a little nano I have on my desk. I forgot about it, one month later the moss is still green and healthy.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, your CFL will be more than fine. Get the smallest (13W) CFL in a daylight color. You'll be growing moss like no one's business!

Niko, niko, niko


----------



## wmsvn (Oct 22, 2008)

I was on a trip and my wife decided to turn off the light even though it is on the timer. Came back 2 weeks, all plants melted except the moss


----------

